# Some New Additions



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

No Vacancy! 








Throwing Up The Peace Sign  








Machrobrachium Assemense (Ring Armed Shrimp)
















L264 Sultans unhappily posing for a sexing photo








Indian Whisker Shrimp (you can see the eyes starting to form in the eggs)








L081 Golden Nugget Pleco's acclimating 
















Get me outta here! 
















Tylomelania Towtica sp. baby  







Thanks for looking!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice Kat are those the new shrimp they are cool looking how big are they. The plec look really nice.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Fantastic Kate. I love those plecos. Man, I really miss my gold nugget. She was one of the nicest GN I've seen in a long long time.
As for the sultan pleco, man, that female is ready, and I really mean ready like it's due in a week ready. Either that, or she is one fat little greedy guy that needs a serious diet. But then again, I have that same problem with my babies too. They are all fat.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Fantastic Kate. I love those plecos. Man, I really miss my gold nugget. She was one of the nicest GN I've seen in a long long time.
> As for the sultan pleco, man, that female is ready, and I really mean ready like it's due in a week ready. Either that, or she is one fat little greedy guy that needs a serious diet. But then again, I have that same problem with my babies too. They are all fat.


Thanks Peter! Would you be kind enough to give me your opionion on what sex they are? I know what I think but have recieved several very conflicting opionions.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Very nice Kat are those the new shrimp they are cool looking how big are they. The plec look really nice.


Hi Pat,

Some are around the two inch mark and a few are about 3 inches. They are monsters but very entertaining to watch. It if put a pellet in my hand they climb right on and eat. When I open the tank lid they all come a running from every direction like the key stone cops.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

wow, maybe you could come over one day and take some pics for me! lol those are very good shots! 

ps-is that a shrimp in the flower pot? er...shrimp pot?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Excellent photos! Omg...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> wow, maybe you could come over one day and take some pics for me! lol those are very good shots!
> 
> ps-is that a shrimp in the flower pot? er...shrimp pot?


Its takes about 100 tries to get one decent (or semi decent shot) I'm terrible with the camera most of the time.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> Some are around the two inch mark and a few are about 3 inches. They are monsters but very entertaining to watch. It if put a pellet in my hand they climb right on and eat. When I open the tank lid they all come a running from every direction like the key stone cops.


Oh very cool let me know when your selling some .


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Oh very cool let me know when your selling some .


I lost my pregnant female in transit.  So I don't know if that'll happen or not...Hopefully my other female will make it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Katalyst said:


> I lost my pregnant female in transit.  So I don't know if that'll happen or not...Hopefully my other female will make it.


You lost the female sultan?

What went wrong?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Jackson said:


> You lost the female sultan?
> 
> What went wrong?


Nope not the sultan she is fat as a house right now and alive and well! (knock wood) one of my female macrobrachium shrimp however didn't make it though transit.


----------

